# [EVDL] LRR tires



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you folks know that the California energy commision has been tasked to
study tires to provide consumer information on fuel economy?
They've generated a ton of reports, however (as near as I can tell) none
that actually tell you the rolling resistance of tires. Then again they
are a bureaucracy and they've only been working on it for six years.
If anyone knows of an actual report from them on tire rolling resistance
please post it or a link to it.

I've been looking at the green seal report,
http://greenseal.org/resources/reports/CGR_tire_rollingresistance.pdf
but it's five years out of date and the tires I'm interested in are no
longer available.
The best tire on the report, Bridgeston B381, is available, but only for
14" wheels.

I need 15" tires, neither of the 15" tires listed on Greenseal is
available. Wikipedia says the "Bridgestone INSIGNIA SE 200" is LRR, but
doesn't make it clear where they got the information from.
Anyone know anything about this tire or have a recomendation for another
15" tire?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have seen it reported that, by law, beginning July 1 of this year all
tires sold in California must have their rolling resistance reported.
I'm hoping that will fix the situation you describe (which has bugged
the heck out of me, too).

--Steve



> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> > Did you folks know that the California energy commision has been tasked to
> > study tires to provide consumer information on fuel economy?
> > They've generated a ton of reports, however (as near as I can tell) none
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is best to do your own LRR test. This is done by measuring the =

deflection rate of the tire, at the maximum air pressure and load rating =

that is printed on the side of the tire.

Every morning which I will be going to a meeting in about 30 minutes with m=
y =

master mechanic and some times the owner of a tire company who sells all =

brand of tires plus the Brigestone tires.

The less deflection rate of the tire surface, the less resistance you will =

have in this tires. Truckers knew this for a long time even before they =

started to rate tires for LRR's.

A good tire, than can be air up to the maximum PSI and apply the load at th=
e =

maximum rating, should not have more than a 3/8 to 1/2 inch deflection on =

the height of the tire from the edge of the wheel rim to the ground. This =

is a normal setup for these large 20 inch highway semi truck tires.

The problem is for a car, they may not have the air suspensions that would =

take up the very harsh ride, if you use a standard suspension. This is why =

I use a air suspension that is pump up to 100 psi. At 70 psi, I feel every =

little bump in the road.

So the new LRR's have a very stiff face made out of steel and polyglass (no =

nylon which causes a flat spot when the tire is setting). They make a stif=
f =

4 to 8 ply tread face, and a very soft 2 ply side. Now the soft side picks =

up the deflection while the face stays more rounded.

The tire shop, next to the caf=E9 I go for our morning meeting every day, h=
as =

a cage which they can mount, rotate, and test out the tires, which is =

normally done for maximum air pressure and to contain any explosion. Can d=
o =

a spin and load test and see how much the tire will deflect.

Just ask you tire dealer to test out the tire you want at the weight you =

will have on the tire, the psi it should have and the tire maximum rpm it =

will go to find out what the best tire for your rig would be.

A lot of these LRR's tires may not have the correct load rating for the EV =

you have.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- =

From: "Peter VanDerWal" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL " <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 07, 2008 2:02 AM
Subject: [EVDL] LRR tires


> Did you folks know that the California energy commision has been tasked to
> study tires to provide consumer information on fuel economy?
> They've generated a ton of reports, however (as near as I can tell) none
> that actually tell you the rolling resistance of tires. Then again they
> are a bureaucracy and they've only been working on it for six years.
> If anyone knows of an actual report from them on tire rolling resistance
> please post it or a link to it.
>
> I've been looking at the green seal report,
> http://greenseal.org/resources/reports/CGR_tire_rollingresistance.pdf
> but it's five years out of date and the tires I'm interested in are no
> longer available.
> The best tire on the report, Bridgeston B381, is available, but only for
> 14" wheels.
>
> I need 15" tires, neither of the 15" tires listed on Greenseal is
> available. Wikipedia says the "Bridgestone INSIGNIA SE 200" is LRR, but
> doesn't make it clear where they got the information from.
> Anyone know anything about this tire or have a recomendation for another
> 15" tire?
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 7 Jun 2008 at 2:02, Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> 
> > Anyone know anything about this tire or have a recomendation for another
> > 15" tire?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Supposedly the Escape Hybrid has some special LRR Michelin's on it.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I drove a 5000 lb ICE vehicle that had some type of LRR Michelin's tires on 
it that had a tire rating of 50 psi at 1600 lb load rating. This vehicle 
did 33 mph average drive for 2000 miles driving at a maximum of 75 mph. 
The side walls are a 2 ply rating with a harder surface tire face.

The vehicle ride like a baby buggee, where the tire flex was take up in the 
side wall. I thought it low in air, because the side walls bulge so much.

I was going to try to get these for my EV, but it did not have the load 
range for my wheel size and weight.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ryan Stotts" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 07, 2008 1:21 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] LRR tires


> Supposedly the Escape Hybrid has some special LRR Michelin's on it.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>Aren't Prius tires LRR? The 2005+ models have 15" wheels.

Sort of. They are certainly lower RR, but there's some speculation among Prius owners as to whether or not the Goodyear Integrity tire you buy here is the same as the originally fit OEM tire made in Japan. I have this tire on my Saturn, it's the Goodyear Integrity 186/65R15. It seems good, and it made a good 10 amp difference over the no name rotting tires that were on the car, but I still think there might be better out there. I'm also a little concerned about the load rating not being quite up there where I'd like it, but so far no issues and I've been running them around their 44psi rating. 

Now this has me very excited!:
http://www.bridgestone.co.jp/english/info/news/2007102303.html

The Ecopia line is making a come back! They are claiming 30% lower rolling resistance! No info on the US web site yet, nor does tire rack show it, but it might be time to start bombarding Bridgestone with emails and phone calls. I tried getting a set of Ecopia EP-03's last year, but after waiting months was told they no longer made it (and gee if they aren't making it why is it still on the web site?). The EP-03 tire had a very high load rating for a 14" wheel, it would have been perfect for an EV, and I suspect the new Ecopia tire will have at least a decent load rating as well, plus they're going to have 15 and 16" sizes!

Later,
Rick
92 Saturn SC Conversion
AZ Alt Fuel Plates "ZEROGAS"




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This site has information about Prius tires and LLR replacements.
http://john1701a.com/prius/prius-tires.htm
Bill


> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 7 Jun 2008 at 2:02, Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter -
Check out the Sumitomo HTR-200 tire. It is high on the Greenseal list, com=
es in several 15 inch sizes ( at Tire Rack) and is listed as max pressure o=
f 51 psi ( and high load ratings). And, they got good reviews for handlin=
g and life, and are cheap.

Phil



> Date: Sat, 7 Jun 2008 02:02:10 -0600
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] LRR tires
> =

> Did you folks know that the California energy commision has been tasked to
> study tires to provide consumer information on fuel economy?
> They've generated a ton of reports, however (as near as I can tell) none
> that actually tell you the rolling resistance of tires. Then again they
> are a bureaucracy and they've only been working on it for six years.
> If anyone knows of an actual report from them on tire rolling resistance
> please post it or a link to it.
> =

> I've been looking at the green seal report,
> http://greenseal.org/resources/reports/CGR_tire_rollingresistance.pdf
> but it's five years out of date and the tires I'm interested in are no
> longer available.
> The best tire on the report, Bridgeston B381, is available, but only for
> 14" wheels.
> =

> I need 15" tires, neither of the 15" tires listed on Greenseal is
> available. Wikipedia says the "Bridgestone INSIGNIA SE 200" is LRR, but
> doesn't make it clear where they got the information from.
> Anyone know anything about this tire or have a recomendation for another
> 15" tire?
> =

> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Instantly invite friends from Facebook and other social networks to join yo=
u on Windows Live=99 Messenger.
https://www.invite2messenger.net/im/?source=3DTXT_EML_WLH_InviteFriends
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 7 Jun 2008 at 13:39, Bill & Nancy wrote:
> 
> > This site has information about Prius tires and LLR replacements.
> > http://john1701a.com/prius/prius-tires.htm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> This site has information about Prius tires and LLR replacements. 
>> http://john1701a.com/prius/prius-tires.htm



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > If so, I don't see it. Every replacement tire he lists is claimed to
> > be "standard rolling resistance." I see nothing there of interest to
> > EVers who need LRR tires.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm curious. Does anyone know if Greenseal tested the OEM tires or the
retail ones?

They list some decent rr numbers for the Bridgestone B381 and the Insignia
SE200.

According to Bridgeston Ecopia EP 100 is supposed to be even lower than them.

Are the other Ecopia's also LRR? Tirerack has the Ecopia EP-02, but only
in 195/80SR16.


>>> This site has information about Prius tires and LLR replacements.
>>> http://john1701a.com/prius/prius-tires.htm
>


> > EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >> If so, I don't see it. Every replacement tire he lists is claimed to
> >> be "standard rolling resistance." I see nothing there of interest to
> >> EVers who need LRR tires.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Ecopia line are all LRR tires, but there isn't a whole heck of a lot available. The Ecopia EP-03 was the Honda EV+ tire. I tried getting a set of them and at one point actually held one in my hand, but the tires they found hiding in the back corner of a warehouse were too old and the tire store wouldn't mount them. From there I was promised a set, but they'd have to be sent by boat from Japan. I said fine and 3 months later I finally called and they told me I couldn't get them. 

The Ecopia EP-02 is the OEM Rav4 EV tire. I'm hoping we do get the Ecopia EP100 tire, I'd probably buy a set or two. One for my Saturn conversion (which has 15's and my Integrities probably have another 10,000 miles on them if I try to wear them out) and also a set for my 07 Civic hybrid if I can wear down the stock tires on it.

Another LRR line of tire are the Michelin Energy line. They actually go as far as putting an X green stamp on the sidewall to make them easier to identify as LRR. This is a heavily used OEM tire, I think the smallest one is a 15" size.

Also worth noting is despite the Prius tire being special from the factory their page for the Integrity does specify "fuel efficient" and it is also heavily used on the OEM level. Even the Dodge Magnum/Chrysler 300 has a larger size Integrity as the OEM tire. Using a LRR tire seems to be a common trick to get that extra mpg for the CAFE standards and with the newer higher standards we'll probably see a lot more of it in the years to come.

Rick 


-------------------------
I'm curious. Does anyone know if Greenseal tested the OEM tires or the
retail ones?

They list some decent rr numbers for the Bridgestone B381 and the Insignia
SE200.

According to Bridgeston Ecopia EP 100 is supposed to be even lower than them.

Are the other Ecopia's also LRR? Tirerack has the Ecopia EP-02, but only
in 195/80SR16.




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Sun, 8 Jun 2008 05:13:12 -0600
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] LRR tires
> =

> I'm curious. Does anyone know if Greenseal tested the OEM tires or the
> retail ones?
> =


I've heard this before on this list - the idea that there are multiple vers=
ions of the same tire - in other words, that there might be two different v=
ersions of the Bridgestone B381 with difference performance characteristics=
- even though the designation on the sidewall is the same.


Why do people think this? And. does anyone know of any documentation to =
support this idea??



If this were indeed true, then the Greenseal LRR test data (as well as ever=
y other test and review of any tire) would be pretty much useless.


It also seems like it would difficult, if not impossible, for tire manufact=
urers and dealers to keep track of their own inventory.



Thanks

Phil


_________________________________________________________________
It=92s easy to add contacts from Facebook and other social sites through Wi=
ndows Live=99 Messenger. Learn how.
https://www.invite2messenger.net/im/?source=3DTXT_EML_WLH_LearnHow
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Phil Marino wrote:
> > I've heard this before on this list - the idea that there are
> > multiple versions of the same tire - in other words, that there might
> > be two different versions of the Bridgestone B381 with difference
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good article, but what about the "rule" that you should pick the 
lightest tire with the highest weight and psi rating? If you went by 
that, the General Altimax HP would be the best choice for a Prius (and 
anything else in their size range).

<<<< Just came across this at TireRack:
http://is.gd/6fmer
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/TireTestServlet?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=HydroEdge+with+Green+X&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes&partnum=865TR4HE&tirePageLocQty=%26partnum%3D865TR4HE 
>>>>


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello

> Good article, but what about the "rule" that you should pick the 
> lightest tire with the highest weight and psi rating? If you went by 
> that, the General Altimax HP would be the best choice for a Prius (and 
> anything else in their size range).
> 
> <<<< Just came across this at TireRack:
> http://is.gd/6fmer
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/TireTestServlet?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=HydroEdge+with+Green+X&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes&partnum=865TR4HE&tirePageLocQty=%26partnum%3D865TR4HE 


While tire weight does have some effect on the efficiency, I think that lower rolling resistance trumps weight.

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.vox.com/library/posts/




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave Hale wrote:
> > Dave
> > http://evalbum.com/2500
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Willie,



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I see you have Michelin LRR tires; did they make a noticeable
> > difference?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have found that low rolling resistance tires do help, especially if you inflate them a little -- less than the sidewall maximum (so they are completely safe!), but above the typical recommended pressure. You also have to learn to ecodrive (i.e. coast when you can, and use a minimum accelerator, and try to go *just* fast enough and avoid heavy braking), in order to see a big return. I would estimate that if you ecodrive with LRR tires, you can see as much as 5-8% improvement? It is easier to improve things at slower speeds -- above say 40-45mph, then aerodynamics take over as more important.

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.vox.com/library/posts/




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On the other hand, following all the advice below, I've also been able to
see 5-8% improvement (in an ICE) with the same old (almost worn out) radial
tires. Keeping the tires inflated to near the sidewall maximum, keeping a
light foot on the accelerator, and coasting when possible does save a lot of
energy!

Given all that, I'm still thinking about LRR tires for my car when it's time
to replace the tires. We'll see if I still like the idea when I price them
out.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Neil Blanchard
Sent: Tuesday, February 09, 2010 12:16 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] LRR tires

Hi,

I have found that low rolling resistance tires do help, especially if you
inflate them a little -- less than the sidewall maximum (so they are
completely safe!), but above the typical recommended pressure. You also
have to learn to ecodrive (i.e. coast when you can, and use a minimum
accelerator, and try to go *just* fast enough and avoid heavy braking), in
order to see a big return. I would estimate that if you ecodrive with LRR
tires, you can see as much as 5-8% improvement? It is easier to improve
things at slower speeds -- above say 40-45mph, then aerodynamics take over
as more important.

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.vox.com/library/posts/




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All,

My hope was always that LRR tires would provide an improvement but I've not
put in the effort to obtain accurate data that would show it. In light of
this discussion however, in order to attempt an upper-limit estimate,
yesterday I recorded the energy required to drive a given distance. To do
this I have one of those relatively cheap "Kill-A-Watt" meters; I charge the
pack fully, drive, then recharge fully with the Kill-A-Watt meter recording
the energy used. Of course this factors in the efficiency of the charger, so
you could call this "plug-to-wheels" energy. In the first couple of months
of driving the 914ev I used to record this for every trip. The energy/mi
varied wildly as you might expect, due in large part I believe to the type
of drive I was making. I would typically see between 250Wh/mi and 550Wh/mi
-- a huge spread but again, it all depended on the drive. The low figures
were from mostly down-hill trips. My <average> was about 400Wh/mi.

I've changed a lot of things on the car since those early days, including
(but not limited to) the transmission, flywheel, and now the LRR tires.
Yesterday I made a round-trip drive to-and-from work, which would average
out the hills (mostly downhill going in, uphill coming home). Yesterday my
energy used was 378Wh/mi. Going back through my old log book, that same trip
some months ago required 390Wh/mi.

That's a 3% improvement, but as I've described the conditions to you, this
improvement is small enough that one cannot attribute it to any single
factor, such as LRR tires.

By the way, can people chime in on their tire pressure and GVW? That's
something I should experiment with, but for now I arbitrarily chose 34 psi
in the tires on the 914ev, which has a measured weight of 3220 lb (with me
in it).

Best Regards,

-- 
Dave
http://evalbum.com/2500
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100210/cf076697/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave Hale wrote:
> > All,
> >
> > My hope was always that LRR tires would provide an improvement but I've not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a stock 2000 Mazda 626 V6. According to the web sites, that has a
curb weight of about 2900 pounds and GVWR of about 3600 pounds. 

I'm running my tires right at their sidewall rating (44 psi). That is
mostly commuting (25 miles each way and a combination of city/highway). If
I have an extended highway distance to drive, I usually drop the air to
about 40 psi.

I've tracked mileage very closely and improved fuel efficiency 15-20%. The
two biggest changes were driving style and tire pressure (in that order). I
drive the same route, day after day, so it's very easy to track the changes.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dave Hale
Sent: Wednesday, February 10, 2010 10:04 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] LRR tires

All,

My hope was always that LRR tires would provide an improvement but I've not
put in the effort to obtain accurate data that would show it. In light of
this discussion however, in order to attempt an upper-limit estimate,
yesterday I recorded the energy required to drive a given distance. To do
this I have one of those relatively cheap "Kill-A-Watt" meters; I charge the
pack fully, drive, then recharge fully with the Kill-A-Watt meter recording
the energy used. Of course this factors in the efficiency of the charger, so
you could call this "plug-to-wheels" energy. In the first couple of months
of driving the 914ev I used to record this for every trip. The energy/mi
varied wildly as you might expect, due in large part I believe to the type
of drive I was making. I would typically see between 250Wh/mi and 550Wh/mi
-- a huge spread but again, it all depended on the drive. The low figures
were from mostly down-hill trips. My <average> was about 400Wh/mi.

I've changed a lot of things on the car since those early days, including
(but not limited to) the transmission, flywheel, and now the LRR tires.
Yesterday I made a round-trip drive to-and-from work, which would average
out the hills (mostly downhill going in, uphill coming home). Yesterday my
energy used was 378Wh/mi. Going back through my old log book, that same trip
some months ago required 390Wh/mi.

That's a 3% improvement, but as I've described the conditions to you, this
improvement is small enough that one cannot attribute it to any single
factor, such as LRR tires.

By the way, can people chime in on their tire pressure and GVW? That's
something I should experiment with, but for now I arbitrarily chose 34 psi
in the tires on the 914ev, which has a measured weight of 3220 lb (with me
in it).

Best Regards,

-- 
Dave
http://evalbum.com/2500
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100210/cf076697/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Mike, congratulations, you have improved your driving style to more
efficiency and you are monitoring your tire air pressure very well and buy
your measurement have improved fuel efficiency by 15 to 20 % . Your efforts
are to be praised, *
*
*
* According to "Consumer Reports,"adding LRR Tires may add 3 to 5 % to your
efficiency or NOT! (Note, we don't use them on highway trucks...)*
* And the rubber may wear faster and not grip the road as well. *
*Sorry, Consumer Reports And Tire salesmen I will stick with a quality tire,
and invest in a yearly wheel alignment and realize an improvement of 5 to 8%
if I keep my tire pressure up at sidewall max. (And long trips may warm up
the tires but sidewall pressure is specified at Cold Tire, driven less than
3 miles after parked overnight.) *
*My long term method of adjusting tire pressure is monitoring tread wear
across the tire:*
*#1 If the center is worn, pressure is high. *
*#2.If the both edges are worn, the pressure is low.*
*#3.If only one edge is worn, the wheel is Mis-aligned. *
*#4.And finally if the wear varies as you look around the tire: *
*A. it is not balanced *
*B.or the shocks are worn, *
*C.or you hit a curb or road anomality and bent the rim or axle end, *
* check for "Run-out" or Wobble as that wheel rolls along.*
*
*
*Highest Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.EVTechnicalinstitute.COM (NEW)
Phone (863) 289 - 0690 in Central Florida*
*
(EV service mechs need training!
We want them to REALLY UNDERSTAND:
EV Systems, Operation and Technology.)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Mike Nickerson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have a stock 2000 Mazda 626 V6. According to the web sites, that has a
> > curb weight of about 2900 pounds and GVWR of about 3600 pounds.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello folks,

I'm not yet driving an EV (I'm contemplating building my own from scratch -- see my blog in my sig to see the concept model and drawings), but at the moment in the middle of the winter, driving my Scion xA, I am 40%+ above the Combined EPA rating, and in the summer, I am about 65-70% *above* the EPA Combined rating. In other words, I averaged above 50mpg in the summer, and above 40mpg in the winter.

I do this by ecodriving, and with aerodynamic mods, and by pumping up my LRR tires. Here's a (long) thread on the aerodynamic improvements I've made; that have decreased the drag from the stock Cd ~0.31 down to ~0.27:

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/scion-xa-aero-mods-2969.html

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.vox.com/library/posts/




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks.

I talked to my mechanic before boosting the tire pressure and they said much
the same thing. They said I could tell if I was too high by watching for
uneven wear in the middle. They also said that most small passenger cars
usually wear on the edges, so a higher than normal pressure would actually
help even out the wear. That has been my experience.

I took a car that was getting 27-29 (NEVER breaking 30 mpg) and took it to
30-35 with one tank at 37 mpg. I can hardly wait to get my kids through
college so I can afford to invest in a conversion. Until then, I'm just
gathering information and wishing.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Wednesday, February 10, 2010 10:15 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] LRR tires

*Mike, congratulations, you have improved your driving style to more
efficiency and you are monitoring your tire air pressure very well and buy
your measurement have improved fuel efficiency by 15 to 20 % . Your efforts
are to be praised, *
*
*
* According to "Consumer Reports,"adding LRR Tires may add 3 to 5 % to your
efficiency or NOT! (Note, we don't use them on highway trucks...)*
* And the rubber may wear faster and not grip the road as well. *
*Sorry, Consumer Reports And Tire salesmen I will stick with a quality tire,
and invest in a yearly wheel alignment and realize an improvement of 5 to 8%
if I keep my tire pressure up at sidewall max. (And long trips may warm up
the tires but sidewall pressure is specified at Cold Tire, driven less than
3 miles after parked overnight.) *
*My long term method of adjusting tire pressure is monitoring tread wear
across the tire:*
*#1 If the center is worn, pressure is high. *
*#2.If the both edges are worn, the pressure is low.*
*#3.If only one edge is worn, the wheel is Mis-aligned. *
*#4.And finally if the wear varies as you look around the tire: *
*A. it is not balanced *
*B.or the shocks are worn, *
*C.or you hit a curb or road anomality and bent the rim or axle end, *
* check for "Run-out" or Wobble as that wheel rolls along.*
*
*
*Highest Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.EVTechnicalinstitute.COM (NEW)
Phone (863) 289 - 0690 in Central Florida*
*
(EV service mechs need training!
We want them to REALLY UNDERSTAND:
EV Systems, Operation and Technology.)*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------
On Wed, Feb 10, 2010 at 9:55 PM, Mike Nickerson


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have a stock 2000 Mazda 626 V6. According to the web sites, that has a
> > curb weight of about 2900 pounds and GVWR of about 3600 pounds.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Nickerson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > I talked to my mechanic before boosting the tire pressure and they said
> ...


----------

